# favorite lake beaches at midwest timeshares???



## deh333 (May 20, 2006)

I'm just curious.  Our family really likes trips to the ocean.  However, it's a long, long, drive.  Do any of you know of a nice TS on a beautiful lake in the mid-west?  One that has a good beach area.  I'm sure there are lots, so let your favorites fly!  Many thanks.


----------



## JLB (May 21, 2006)

If you don't mind a resort you will likely never get into during the summer, there is no finer Midwest lake resort than Big Cedar Wilderness Club, south of Branson, probably listed as Ridgedale, MO.

Although Table Rock Lake does not have any natural sand beaches, BCWC has one, and anything else you would want.


----------



## JLB (May 21, 2006)

Have you ever gone to Apple Valley Resort, east of Mt. Vernon, OH?


----------



## deh333 (May 21, 2006)

No, we have never been to Apple Valley Resort.  Nice place?  How does it trade?


----------



## deh333 (May 21, 2006)

JLB thanks for the info.


----------



## deh333 (May 22, 2006)

JLB,  I've been looking around.  You're the branson region guy.   Big Cedar looks great.  But, I've been avoiding learning about points systems.  Argggg!  Always more to learn!:whoopie:


----------



## ronandjoan (May 22, 2006)

I woud love to be able to get into Big Cedar for summer, but am satisfied with the Thnaksgiving exchange we have,
Meanwhile, try Escapes to Cherokee Village, Arkansas
a small resort with units right on the lake!!!!!

pretty easy to trade into - 

Also, Westgate's Emerald Pointe just south of Branson is right o n the lake too.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 22, 2006)

BTW,  Oh, and deh from Ohio - (we are from Ohio too!)

Our Very Favorite Timeshare, after over 40 timeshares stays, is Telemark Apple POinte in Cable Wisconsin, again RIGHT on the lake.  We'll be there for July this year.


----------



## northwoodsgal (May 22, 2006)

ronandjoan,

Just curious, do you own at Telemark Red Apple or are you able to get exchanges?  I've never seen one of those weeks available during the summer.  Good for you!


----------



## JLB (May 23, 2006)

Yes, we have a history at Apple Valley, probably more than you need to know.  It is the only RCI resort is Ohio.  It is in a private rural lake development, obviously known as Apple Valley.  

I really like the place.  It is very family oriented, with a resident manager couple.  The focus for the youngins is the pool at the clubhouse and there are planned activities for them.

Adjacent to the resort, but not affiliated with it, is Apple Valley Country Club, a sweet, reasonable little golf course.  I have a history at the golf course, too.   

There is a nice private lake, also not affiliated with the resort, but you can get a pass to use Apple Valley facilities while you are staying at the resort.  There is a nice sand beach at the lake.

There are several day-trips from Apple Valley.  Anything in Columbus.  Amish Country (a must).  Longaberger.  Pro Football Hall of Fame in Canton.  Cleveland.  Float trips and state parks.

Mt. Vernon, with a Wal Mart Supercenter, a multi-screen movie theater, and a few restaurants, is about 10 miles away.

It is a pretty area.
- - - - -
If we are going to include places like Cherokee Village, we might as well toss in Crown Point in Horseshoe Bend, which also has a little beach on a 600-acre private lake.

Table Rock Landing at Holiday is another one.

Several here on Table Rock, but I don't know that they have beaches.  I didn't know that Emerald Pointe does, for instance.  Table Rock is all chunk rock banks, so beaches have to be added privately.  That is not something the Corps would smile upon.


----------



## deh333 (May 23, 2006)

We live a bit more than an hour away from Apple Valley Lodge.  Initially, I was looking further from home.  Then it dawned on me   Close is good!  

I have been looking into resorts in the II system so I this is a whole new direction for me.  Is a July week at Apple Valley a decent trader?  Any luck in trading into a beach location?

Thanks.


----------



## JLB (May 23, 2006)

Frankly you have me a little confused.  You are asking about Midwest resorts with lake beaches, so I assumed you want to go to one.  Then you are asking about how well they trade.

So I don't know if you are asking because you want to exchange to one, or if you want to buy at one and trade it occasionally, or what.

If Apple Valley is not far away, take your golf clubs and go visit the place.

When we went there it was always the last week in July.


----------



## brucecz (May 24, 2006)

Lots of them for sale really cheap  on ebay but the Maintenance fees are IMHO very high. I was also told that the resort in some? cases the resort picks the floating weeks to bank for exchanges. 

Bruce  



			
				northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> ronandjoan,
> 
> Just curious, do you own at Telemark Red Apple or are you able to get exchanges?  I've never seen one of those weeks available during the summer.  Good for you!


----------



## deh333 (May 24, 2006)

JLB,

Would like to do an occasional trade.

And will be heading to Apple Valley in the next few weeks to check it out.


----------



## JLB (May 25, 2006)

Okey Dokey.

Don't stand in the middle of the first fairway!   




			
				deh333 said:
			
		

> JLB,
> 
> Would like to do an occasional trade.
> 
> And will be heading to Apple Valley in the next few weeks to check it out.


----------



## marilynnewkirk (May 25, 2006)

The closest you will come to the ocean in the Midwest is the Pinestead Reef Resort on Grand Traverse Bay (a bay of Lake Michigan) in Traverse City, MI. Not too bad a drive from OH. Hard to trade into (impossible?) after June 15 and before Sept. 15. But weather permitting, early June and late Sept can be perfect beach weather. In fact, we just returned from a week there (early May) and were able to lay on the beach. All units are beach front. They have an indoor heated pool and hot tub and most units are 2 bedroom. Good Luck.

Marilyn


----------



## ronandjoan (May 25, 2006)

*Answer about Telemark Pointe*

Yes, we own 3 weeks at Telemark Pointe RCI#2253.  No, I have never seen them available for summertime, but occasionally May or Sept - our week that was despoited into RCI one year was Labor Day weekend and it was not picked up on an exchange, but turned up on an extra vacation.  I couldn;t believe it!  It was gone in a flash too!  Sept would be great there.

Occasionally, like this month, a Pointe week will become available for purchase by an owner who is not traveling any more - in fact, they offered it for $50..  I bought one off eBay and 2 from a previous owner, very inexpensive!.

However, the regular villas under RCI#1831 are pretty easy to trade into and still are wonderful - we'll be staying there  for one week this summer too.  You still have access to the lake - by driving the 10 miles!  But the pools, both outdoor and indoor, and beautiful lodge and amenties are there.

Yes, we've been to Pinestead, in Traverse City too - see my review, but even during MArch it was great.  Right on the lake and we walked on the sandy beach IN THE SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## brucecz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Answer about Telemark Pointe*

Joan you must really lile your resort. 

How long is your drive from Ohio?

Bruce   



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Yes, we own 3 weeks at Telemark Pointe RCI#2253.  No, I have never seen them available for summertime, but occasionally May or Sept - our week that was despoited into RCI one year was Labor Day weekend and it was not picked up on an exchange, but turned up on an extra vacation.  I couldn;t believe it!  It was gone in a flash too!  Sept would be great there.
> 
> Occasionally, like this month, a Pointe week will become available for purchase by an owner who is not traveling any more - in fact, they offered it for $50..  I bought one off eBay and 2 from a previous owner, very inexpensive!.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leturno (May 27, 2006)

Joan,

You know I love Telemark, but I don't remember a beach at Red Apple?

For those of you that are not familiar with Telemark or Telemark Pointe (the Red Apple Club) this will help you out. Telemark is a largish resort and conference center hotel in the North woods of Wisconsin. It is a former downhill ski resort (one of the original) and during the winter still offer snow boarding on one run and tubing. Telemark is known for it's mountain biking and cross courntry skiing. Telemark hosts both the Fat Tire mountain bike race and the Birkenbiner cross country ski race each year.

Telemark Pointe (Red Apple Club)
The last developer began to develop a lake front property 10 miles (9.something miles) from the resort. The developer built two duplex units and then stopped. So the Red Apple club offers a very private lake front experience. These Red Apple units also happen to have garages. As Red Apple guests you have access to the facilities back at Telemark Lodge.

Regarding MF at Telemark:
I will leave Joan to give current status on the Special Accessment. The owners (the timeshare owners) purchased the resort and conference center hotel/lodge out of bankruptsy. There was a lot of work to do to bring the resort back and there is a fantastic group of owners working to do just that. The owners are very proud of their resort and actually go up there on 'work weekends' to assist in fixing up the place. The owners hope that their investment will pay off and that they will continue to have a great resort with the adjacent conference center hotel.

Scott


----------



## momoftwo (May 27, 2006)

I like Big Cedar also, but it's hard to get during the summer months (unless you plan early).  Another nice one in the Branson, Missouri, area is Still Waters Resort (RCI).  It is less than 1 mile from Silver Dollar City and it is also on the water.  It has an actual "beach" area - it has an area with sand and shells where you can put your chairs and walk into the lake.  The resort also has great pools, I believe it's at least 3.


----------



## JLB (May 28, 2006)

At Still Waters, timeshare is only two of several buildings, so you know where you will be.  They are newer buildings with the same view, a restricted cove lakeview.

Still Waters is a fine resort.  I checked it out for a couple from California who are visiting next May with another couple.  The lockoff portion, for the second couple, will give them an extra bit of privacy.



			
				momoftwo said:
			
		

> I like Big Cedar also, but it's hard to get during the summer months (unless you plan early).  Another nice one in the Branson, Missouri, area is Still Waters Resort (RCI).  It is less than 1 mile from Silver Dollar City and it is also on the water.  It has an actual "beach" area - it has an area with sand and shells where you can put your chairs and walk into the lake.  The resort also has great pools, I believe it's at least 3.


----------



## jmeninga (May 28, 2006)

I second Pinestead Reef in Traverse City, Mi.  It is a silver crown resort, and they just continue to make improvements and upgrade it.  We own 2 weeks there, as it it the closest RCI resort to our home--only 3 hours drive compared to 8 or 10 or further.  All units face Lake Michigan and are very comfortable and well-stocked.  The summer owners use their weeks, so impossible to trade in then, but September weather can be great up there.  Traverse City and the whole upper Michigan area have lots to offer.


----------



## northwoodsgal (May 29, 2006)

_Lots of them for sale really cheap on ebay but the Maintenance fees are IMHO very high. I was also told that the resort in some? cases the resort picks the floating weeks to bank for exchanges. _

Bruce, I see a lot of regular Telemark weeks but never Red Apple ones.  I'll have to stop in and look at the Red Apple section some time.


----------



## JLB (May 29, 2006)

Table Rock Lake is 78° now.  It's tad chilly, but on a hot day it's OK.  By August the water temp will be 90°.


----------



## ronandjoan (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Answer about Telemark Pointe*



			
				brucecz said:
			
		

> Joan you must really lile your resort.
> 
> How long is your drive from Ohio?
> 
> Bruce




Telemark is a mim two day drive from Ohio , we usually combine with visits to friends and relatives in MN so take more days.  

Bruce,  someday I'd like to stay at your Christmas Mt and we have booked Driftwood Inn at Vero Beach next January becauseof your recommendation.  We drove by last year after we had booked and it really looked interesting.

Yes, Scott, there is a small sandy beach area at the Apple Pointe, and sand is brought in there for it.  

MF including assessments are about $800+ and yes, owner work weekends are GREAT!Lots of comradarie.  


JOAN


----------



## brucecz (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Answer about Telemark Pointe*

We just back back from the Rushes late this afternoon. Rapmarks is staying up there until this Saturday. They won 2 Brewers tickets for this Friday so they were kind to give the two tickets to my bride and I. Thanks Rapmarks.

What week and unit number do yopu have booked for Janurary 2007?I have a week 3 booked at the Driftwood in 2007 in unit 112E which is a Ocean Front unit and unit 230D for week 50 in 2007.

Whats interesting is that we own week 10 in unit 230D so we were happy to get it. If you go to http://www.thedriftwood.com  and take the virtual tour and click on to unit 230 D you will get a good idea on what our unit 230 D looks like.

There are only 4 one bedroom(+ sleep loft) sleep 6 D units in the whole resort. They are ocean front units by the pools. It is a excellant renter partly because the LA Dodgers  have their spring training there.


I hope you got one of the E or D units.

We are about 140 miles from CMV and about 370 to 390? from your Wi. resort. m

Bruce  



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Telemark is a mim two day drive from Ohio , we usually combine with visits to friends and relatives in MN so take more days.
> 
> Bruce,  someday I'd like to stay at your Christmas Mt and we have booked Driftwood Inn at Vero Beach next January becauseof your recommendation.  We drove by last year after we had booked and it really looked interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Answer about Telemark Pointe*



			
				brucecz said:
			
		

> What week and unit number do yopu have booked for Janurary 2007?I have a week 3 booked at the Driftwood in 2007 in unit 112E which is a Ocean Front unit and unit 230D for week 50 in 2007.
> 
> There are only 4 one bedroom(+ sleep loft) sleep 6 D units in the whole resort. They are ocean front units by the pools.
> I hope you got one of the E or D units.
> ...



Hi Bruce
We will be at Driftwood Inn Jan 6-13.  Unfortunately we only have a studio, so will probably not be on the oceanfront building.  When we walked around it last year, those units really looked nice!
JOAN


----------



## brucecz (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Answer about Telemark Pointe*

Some of the studios are nice. Is the unit number 228D by any chance and have good to very good views?

Bruce  



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Hi Bruce
> We will be at Driftwood Inn Jan 6-13.  Unfortunately we only have a studio, so will probably not be on the oceanfront building.  When we walked around it last year, those units really looked nice!
> JOAN


----------

